# Otto Versand und Olano ?



## Lightfire (31. August 2012)

Moinsen zusammen,
um eines vorweg zu nehmen ich bin noch werde ich mal Otto Kunde sein lieber etwas sparen und günstiger Kaufen als bei Otto 
da ich nach einem Laptop ausschau halte und mich mal so ein wenig Informieren wollte (CPU,Grafkik,HDD usw.) dachte ich ok bei Otto kann man ruhig mal rum schauen und sich informieren, und als ich mir so das eine oder andere Laptop angesehen hatte viel mir auf das der als versender Olano, hmmmm irre ich mich oder hat sich Olano nicht eher einen namen durch den verkauf von refurbished Ware gemacht? ja sie verkaufen ja auch teilweise neue ware (zwar meist immer teuerer wie der Nachbar Alternate aber egal) aber bis jetzt kannte ich Olano nur durch den verkauf von refurbished ware..... ähhhhm nun ist dann natürlich eher die frage kauft man dann jetzt beim Otto Versand refurbished vielleicht noch als neue Ware????????


----------



## Spookryder (31. August 2012)

les dir deinen Text bitte nochmal durch,

ich glaube nichtmal die haelfte vom Forum versteht den ersten satz.

Dann kann dir bestimmt eher einer weiterhelfen.

gruss

Spooky


----------



## Rohstoff (31. August 2012)

Lightfire schrieb:


> nun ist dann natürlich eher die frage kauft man dann jetzt beim Otto Versand refurbished vielleicht noch als neue Ware????????



Wie auch immer... Ich würde bei Otto keine Laptops kaufen... und mich da auch nicht informieren... 

Infos könntest du z. B. hier holen: Eigene Testberichte - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Dort kannst dich auch über einzelne mobile CPUs und GPUs informieren und alles miteinander vergleichen.


----------

